# pre fill



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

how do you pre fill a bad hang job?


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

if bad hang job, hot mud.

a good hang job, ready mixed.


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

1/4" or smaller regular mud. Over a1/4" I use hot mud


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

not what kind of mud how do you pre fill...


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

As quick as possible !!


----------



## prjwebb (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm liking your method, Ice. Is that a compound tube with a home made nozzle? Seems like that would be a pretty quick way to get the stuff in there. 
Thankfully I board a lot of the jobs I tape, and if I dont, I have a word with the guys doing it and it's usually pretty good. 
If there's anything that bad it gets redone. Small stuff I just fill out with hot mud and a knife before taping. Long gaps on angles I'm gonna try something with a compound tube though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

I know I should be using brown bag but end up using easy sand as long as it dont look like Ice's job. No way would myguys leave that for me to fix. I pay them well so no excuse for that crap.
I dont take jobs where the builder just wants me to finish. It aint their tools getting effed up by bad hangers so screw it. Either give me the whole job or piss off! :thumbup:


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

one bag of con-fill:thumbup:


----------



## gluedandscrewed (Jan 10, 2014)

i have recently tried prefilling with structolite. it has a tendency to stick better and not fall out as easily as hotmud. works great for jobs with a lot of large gaps 1/2''+ anything over 3/4'' i will just cut rips of rock and put them in and fibafuse them. i also backcharge by the hour to prefill terrible hang jobs.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I have done that with just the cp tube before, Easy as.


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

or make home made con-fill.


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

gluedandscrewed said:


> i have recently tried prefilling with structolite. it has a tendency to stick better and not fall out as easily as hotmud. works great for jobs with a lot of large gaps 1/2''+ anything over 3/4'' i will just cut rips of rock and put them in and fibafuse them. i also backcharge by the hour to prefill terrible hang jobs.


was recently doing some reno work in old wood lathe and plaster home.mixed sheet 90 in with structo lite to eliminate shrink crack you'd otherwise get in a heavy application.worked really well.did'nt want to disturb the plaster any more than it already was.i was able to cover some large areas with this,window screen patches finished with mud.


----------

